# TiVo should send out email notices that Guide issues have been fixed



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Recently, I had noticed a TiVo Guide issue (a station's entire schedule was screwed up: all the shows were there, but all listed at the wrong times). I reported the issue via TiVo's online Guide issue report form, and TiVo had it fixed between 36-48 hours later. Great!

However, no notice was sent to me about this. At least as a marketing matter, when a reported issue is fixed, TiVo should shoot out an email letting the person who reported the issue know.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

As I responded in another thread, I always get a notice. Usually the next day. Maybe two.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> As I responded in another thread, I always get a notice. Usually the next day. Maybe two.


TiVo likes you better.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> TiVo like you better.


Give it a day or two. Especially through a weekend.

I do wish they had a better ticket tracking system.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> Give it a day or two. Especially through a weekend.
> 
> I do wish they had a better ticket tracking system.


Yeah, it would be nice if the ticket said what the issue was, for those of us with bad memories.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

It would be nice if we could see the original ticket we submitted online with all of the details and not just the replies (and also see TiVO's replies and not just our own). It would also be nice to be able to use carriage returns!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Yeah, it would be nice if the ticket said what the issue was, for those of us with bad memories.


When I submit a lineup problem, I always get an email. I print it out and write the problem on the paper. Then it's filed with the others.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> When I submit a lineup problem, I always get an email. I print it out and write the problem on the paper. Then it's filed with the others.


Big drawer of papers?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> Big drawer of papers?


Not as big as you would expect. I also have a few years of release notes.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Your TiVo papers are better organized than my tax returns. 

I double-checked, and no further communication from TiVo--just the original Thursday a.m. email acknowledging my filing of the report and providing the ticket number. And the ticket, under my account, shows as "Resolution Sent" for status (interesting--other tickets show as "Closed"). But as @TonyD79 says, maybe something will come later. Of course, the more important thing, though: the lineup issue was fixed, in 36-48 hours.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Your TiVo papers are better organized than my tax returns.


Also, you may or may not get a survey.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Also, you may or may not get a survey.


Survey? As to quality of service? I can't recall that I_ ever_ have received such a survey . . . .


----------



## rie28 (May 14, 2017)

I would assume that the email is not automated and someone from their team needs to send them manually.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I received an email from TiVo today, notifying me of TiVo's fix of the issue (5-6 days after the fix). More than simply a form email, it went into detail about the lineup issue, including the background of the original goof-up, and the fix, and came from an identifiable person.


----------



## rie28 (May 14, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> I received an email from TiVo today, notifying me of TiVo's fix of the issue (5-6 days after the fix). More than simply a form email, it went into detail about the lineup issue, including the background of the original goof-up, and the fix, and came from an identifiable person.


Probably name starts with R or J


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

rie28 said:


> Probably name starts with R or J


Yep--beginning with an R and ending with a d. Know him?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Also, you may or may not get a survey.


I got a gold ticket: TiVo sent me a survey!


----------

